# Audi Exclusive Sprint Blue S3



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

So we just got in another special edition S3 at our dealership directly ordered by Audi and its in Sprint Blue with the black/titanium interior.
19" wheels
Prestige package
Advanced tech package 
without license plate holder
$55,095 MSRP
NOT SOLD

It just arrived about an hour ago so I don't have any pics yet but will as soon as the car is all cleaned and ready to be photographed.


----------



## slo_s3 (Oct 15, 2014)

Very excited to see this


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

Pics come on what a tease lol !


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

It's still wrapped up in its bag and needs to get PDI'd and then detailied. I will push it so its on the showroom tomorrow eve.


----------



## Shoe37 (Jan 23, 2014)

My roommate was extremely close to buying a sprint blue S4, it's a beautiful color. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

Another color Audi should have never ended. Please post pics asap.


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

The Sprint blue is an exclusive color? $3,900 extra? 

Thx


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Two quick ones during PDI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I've always liked sprint blue, I'm just not sure if it's different enough from Sepang to warrant paying $3900 instead of $500.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

jeff968 said:


> The Sprint blue is an exclusive color? $3,900 extra?
> 
> Thx


I don't see how else the MSRP is 55k. Fully optioned without exclusive colors (but with panther black) is only like 51k.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Model Year:	2015 
Model:	8VS51L S3 Sedan 2.0T quattro S tronic 
Exterior Color:	SP39 Audi Exclusive Color 
Interior Color:	XS BLACK/TITANIUM 
Options:	6W9 WITHOUT FRONT LICENSE PLATE HOLDER 
AMI IPOD CABLE FOR AUDI MUSIC INTERFACE - NO CHARGE 
ATT AUDI CONNECT - ATT 
PC2 BRAKES - SEE ORDER GUIDE FOR DETAILS 
PPT WHEEL & TIRE PACKAGE - SEE ORDER GUIDE FOR DETAILS 
PPZ ADVANCED TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE 
WPT PRESTIGE PACKAGE 

Estimated Total MSRP $55,095


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

ProjectA3 said:


> Model Year:	2015
> Model:	8VS51L S3 Sedan 2.0T quattro S tronic
> Exterior Color:	SP39 Audi Exclusive Color
> Interior Color:	XS BLACK/TITANIUM
> ...


Red calipers! Is that now an available option?


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

Thanks for the pics. Sepang has a little green in its tone. Sprint is more of a true blue. Both are great colors, but I like the lighter shade of Sprint.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

It's finally done and ready for sale. It's a great looking car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtitx1 (Oct 6, 2014)

My car had a sticker near 50, but wow 55 is getting pretty high for an s3. Very nice color though.


----------



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

Fizzboy7 said:


> Both are great colors, but I like the lighter shade of Sprint.


^This


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

So are the red calipers an orderable option?


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

chrixx said:


> So are the red calipers an orderable option?


Aren't they all red?


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

doofoo said:


> Aren't they all red?


No, it costs extra and previously you can't get this outside of the Daytona exclusive package in the US. Of course, in other markets, you can get it.


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

chrixx said:


> No, it costs extra and previously you can't get this outside of the Daytona exclusive package in the US. Of course, in other markets, you can get it.


I guess what got stuck in my head is the red before the S3 on the calipers.. Pay no attention to me, just looked at a picture of my car. Durh


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

To pay $3500 for paint is a little crazy, especially now when people want to get "wraps" every year to change it up.
It's a great color though!
Brian, if you had to guess, how long will the car be on your lot... just throw something out there.


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

RyanA3 said:


> To pay $3500 for paint is a little crazy, especially now when people want to get "wraps" every year to change it up.
> It's a great color though!
> Brian, if you had to guess, how long will the car be on your lot... just throw something out there.


Wraps are OK as long as you don't open the door to see the shiny (if wrapped with matte), or different color paint on the door jams, bottom of the doors, and the thick B-pillar column. Wraps are far from perfect, and do not compare (or even come close) to a proper factory paint job. They are fine as long as you don't open a door.


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

RyanA3 said:


> To pay $3500 for paint is a little crazy


Well, if it was a truely different color, then maybe (like yellow, orange, or lime green), but if there is something similar on the available color list??? You would have to REALLY want the shade of blue! Still, the car looks great! No question.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

My point is just that for me Sprint isn't different enough from Sepang to spend an extra $3900. I'd go with something a lot further off from factory colors to justify the price. But I completely get if someone is in love with Sprint and it's the one color they've always wanted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Well we have had one Daytona Edition here for about 2 months (sold the other one) and only 2 other S3's come and go besides those. So there's no telling how long this one will stay here. The price may off put some people, but if someone is looking at an S4 for a similar price, this S3 packs more options and a truly unique color that you wouldn't be able to match on the S4.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Give me a MQB RS3 sportback in sprint blue and I would sell a kidney to buy one.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

that color ! :heart:


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

I believe I would drop that much for Nardo Grey


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

It's on our showroom with a red bow on it waiting for a new owner to see it and fall in love. I think it's a bargain compared to an S4.


----------



## hassenrennen (Jan 5, 2004)

So are you guys holding strong to the MSRP #'s or making deals?….I could care less about special colors in paint vs. getting a good deal. If you read on other forums, they are giving discounts and maybe doing $400 above invoice…

what say you?

More interested in a 2016 RS3 when they hit mid summer and that will be the starting price for one. S3<RS3 for $55K is the winner!!!


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

hassenrennen said:


> So are you guys holding strong to the MSRP #'s or making deals?….I could care less about special colors in paint vs. getting a good deal. If you read on other forums, they are giving discounts and maybe doing $400 above invoice…
> 
> what say you?


The problem with that car is it has a $3,900 bump just because of the paint job which you could care less about. If you can get $400 over invoice you'll want to find another S3 with a "standard" paint job which will be $3,900 less. Someone who REALLY likes that color will pay the premium but once they drive off the lot, that $3,900 premium will never be seen again.


----------

